# Jagged edges on 613 Originals transfers - is this normal?



## hmpl (Feb 9, 2021)

I've used 613 Originals for a few orders now and have been having an issue with jagged edges on some of the transfers (their "vintage" formula). The first order I noticed it and emailed them about it but their customer rep told me it was my fault because I submitted the images as a PNG.

For this most recent order I made sure to submit a high quality .AI file. To be sure, some of the transfers looked great -- so I know it's possible! -- but the majority of them had some rough jagged lines where it should've been straight. It smoothed out a little when pressed onto a shirt, but I can still see it.

I'll reach to them again tomorrow (I also DM'd Rick from the forum here), but I haven't really had a great experience with their customer service so far, so I don't expect them to rectify it.

In any case, is this an issue that all custom transfer companies have? Or is this what I get for using a "cheaper" transfer?

It's a bummer because I really like their product otherwise, especially for a soft hand inexpensive transfer.

(first pic is the transfer sheet, second pic is on the shirt-- the "T" and the bottom part of the bottom line are particularly bad, but it's like this all over and varies from sheet to sheet)


----------



## hmpl (Feb 9, 2021)

So now I'm shopping around for a new provider to get my transfers from in the hopes that this issue is limited to 613 Originals. I liked the samples I got from Howard and Semo. For those who've used both or either, do you have a preference? 

I'm looking for something with a light soft hand that can press at lower temps so that I can use it on black 50/50 blends without the dreaded scorch box. 

Seems like Howard's multipurpose and vintage might be a good option, but I welcome all your experienced opinions!


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Howard's for us, my sister has been using them since they started in a garage, years ago, we've had maybe 2 mistakes from them, but they always have taken care of the problem(s), no questions asked, plus the fact that they are only 20 miles from us makes it even easier, in the event we need transfers right away.


----------



## MAKEitPrint (Apr 28, 2015)

We use F&M Expressions for our transfers - we get good service and our transfers always turn out great!


----------



## aidensnd (Apr 24, 2016)

hmpl said:


> I'm looking for something with a light soft hand that can press at lower temps so that I can use it on black 50/50 blends without the dreaded scorch box.


Have you tried Versatranz? 320 onto blends. Best I've found so far for single colors.


----------

